# 29-Gallon Tank - What Fish?



## Gobbs (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm very happy with my 29-Gallon Tank, but I'm not sure if I need more fish, different fish, etc.?

I currently have 6 Tiger Barbs, 2 Blue Gouramis, 2 Turquoise Rainbows, and 1 Australian Rainbow. By my calculations, that's about the aquarium max for fish, but do I need one or two bottom feeders or an algae eater? If so, any suggestions?

KC


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think you actually _need_ any bottom feeders to have a balanced tank. I think that's mostly up to personal preference. Also most fish sold as "algae eaters" don't truly eat that much algae. The only thing I've found that do are snails. I have ramshorns that I collected from my pond, and they keep the walls clean like a champ! Trumpet snails are also good as they will burrow and help aerate the substrate.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Cory cats are neat fish and will help clean up food that hits the bottom of the tank from feeding the others. Snails will do that as well and they eat certain types of algae making them (snails) a good addition to your tank. Like thekoimaiden said, having bottom dwellers isn't mandatory but they can be cool. I would however add some snails of some sort.


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

Personally I don't think those are good co-species. The Tiger Barb is an active semi-aggresive fish that can get about 2.5" each. They should probably be housed in a species only tank or with other semi-aggresive fish, they are also notorious fin nippers. Those rainbows will get 4" (Turquoise) and 5" (Australian) both are peacuful schooling fish that like lots of swimming room. The Blue Gourami's can also get up to 6", Gourami's moods will change as they get older if both are males they can get territorial. I have a single Blue Gourami, he's been in there for 3 years, through two major rescapes, and one major restocking. He started off as a fiesty little shit but now he is the most docile fish in the aquarium housed with rasbora, tetra, and emerald cat's.

I don't know much about the Rainbow fish but I wouldn't hosue Tiger Barbs with Gourami. Then again I'm no expert so you will probably be find leaving it as is, if you must add some bottom feeders (different opinions will tell you they either do or don't add to your "fish count") as mentioned above snails would work or you could try a small school of Cory's

Tiger Barbs are cool fish IMO, I'm planning on (hopefully sooner than later) setting up a larger 75-90 gallon tank and thought about doing a semi-aggressive planted with Tiger Barbs.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Agree. Things may seem peaceful now, but that is not likely to continue as the fish mature and their natural inherent tendancies develop. And in crowded conditions (a 29g is crowded with the current fish species) this can be even worse.

We have fish profiles, under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top. Check the profiles for the various fish and this will be explained.

Byron.


----------

